# Chameleon screen enclosure build



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thought I'd document progress here of my new chameleon enclosure.
After trawling the forums and asking other owners advice I finally settled on a Muji screen cage 24x24x48 I'm looking at housing a panther chameleon around 6-8 months old.

I got in touch with Michalea at Chameleonworld Muji she gave me lots of advice, I ordered a screen cage with hydro flo base.

Eqpt. List 

24x24x48 screen enclosure with hydro flo base
Aluminium stand with adjustable feet
Water runs off through the base and into the reservoir below 
Mistking to supply rain dome and nozzle 
Arcadia T5 light canopy with 6.00 UVB
Exo terra lamp for basking bulb 
Arcadia Jungle dawn led and holder to keep plants alive (got this at a bargain £10)
Habistat digital dimmer stat
Temp/humidity gauge

I've ordered some liana and flexible vines to make some climbing structures. 

As I'm going to be using the Mistking I've decided to screen off the back and one side with PVC foam board. This was cut to size and supplied by Trent Plastics who I buy my acrylic from. I didn't want this to be a permanent fix so I have applied it using Velcro. I removed the sticky backing as it doesn't hold well when it gets hot and replaced it with foam double sided tape that you use for mounting car badges etc In summer I can remove the side panel easily if required 

Pics to date :

Aluminium stand 










I topped this with sealed MDF , the hydro flo base sits on top. I cut a hole to allow the drainage pipe to pass through.

Screen cage with base










Pipework from base to collection bucket


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

The other container is for holding Ro water for the Mistking.

PVC foam boards 



















Ouch !! huge blisters on my thumbs after removing the adhesive from the Velcro tape










Mistking waiting installation, I'm waiting on a few more bits before I can start.










Lighting/heating










I made this acrylic box to enclose the electric sockets below just incase I got any overspray from the mister but now I have the boards on this shouldn't be an issue : victory:










I'll update again when my decor arrives :2thumb:


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Very impressive so far :2thumb:


----------



## Diabmo (Mar 10, 2014)

Where did you manage to get a jungle dawn for £10?! They are an amazing bulb!


----------



## MikeO233 (Sep 14, 2014)

Is your UVB going to be strong enough on the basis it has to penetrate the mesh? I would have gone with 10.0 myself. 

The setup looks really smart - I had my cham in mesh when I first set up and did the same with the back in terms of screening off, although I just used fish tank backing for ease / cost. I really struggled with humidity and to some extent temperature, even with the two sides enclosed. The only other thing I would consider is your night time temp - Not sure what your room temp drops to, but to ensure a proper day / night cycle I use a ceramic on mine at night time so that the bulb isn't needed for heat at night. 

I like you went with mesh following extensive research prior to getting my cham, but ended up changing to wood in the end as I just couldn't get the humidity up and constant. Hopefully with the mistking you won't have that issue - I didn't have this kind of drainage system so a mister wouldn't have been an option without ending up with flooding in the living room  Never seen these bases before - Very interesting!

Mesh is clearly the best route for a cham, but I don't think it is at the sacrifice for temperature and humidity. If you are in a naturally warm and humid environment then they are fab but just didn't work for me with where I am.

Please post back after a few weeks and let us know how this setup is working as I would be VERY interested in seeing the results


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Diabmo said:


> Where did you manage to get a jungle dawn for £10?! They are an amazing bulb!


Ebay, brand new start price was £10 and I won it. I couldn't believe it, the sellers previous two bulbs sold for £20 and £22 so you can imagine how pleased I was :2thumb:


----------



## Diabmo (Mar 10, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Ebay, brand new start price was £10 and I won it. I couldn't believe it, the sellers previous two bulbs sold for £20 and £22 so you can imagine how pleased I was :2thumb:


fancy PM'ing me the seller ID?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

MikeO233 said:


> Is your UVB going to be strong enough on the basis it has to penetrate the mesh? I would have gone with 10.0 myself.
> 
> The setup looks really smart - I had my cham in mesh when I first set up and did the same with the back in terms of screening off, although I just used fish tank backing for ease / cost. I really struggled with humidity and to some extent temperature, even with the two sides enclosed. The only other thing I would consider is your night time temp - Not sure what your room temp drops to, but to ensure a proper day / night cycle I use a ceramic on mine at night time so that the bulb isn't needed for heat at night.
> 
> ...




I'm hoping I'll be able to keep temps and humidity OK my pacman frogs are housed in the same room so it's warm and humid. I've been monitoring night time temps and the lowest drop was 60 degrees but I can get a ceramic heat emitter if required as I have a day night stat. I am thinking I'll have to change the red bulbs over the frog tanks to ceramic as I don't want to disturb the Cham at night. These bulbs are only supplementary for winter when it's frosty to provide a bit extra heat if needed. They have heat cable to maintain their tank temps connected to a stat. so they aren't on all the time.
I was going with a 12uvb in the Arcadia canopy but Michaela at Muji advised against this and said they use 5uvb I ended up getting the canopy and a 6 UVB 

What have you got your night time temp set at ?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The choice of lamp is obviously dependant on the distance between the Cham at basking and the lamp. 

So to achieve the index that is required for wild re-creation you will choose a lamp and then just the decoration

So, if your basking perch, that is the place where the distance between heat and light is shortest is 8-12" then the D3 6% T5 lamp is required.

If the distance between lamp and animal at basking is say 15-18" you would need the 12% to push the required index down. 

However you choose to decorate the index or energy from light remains the same it is in a very real sense, six or two threes.

We have to provide adequate shade of course as per the light and shade method.

This allows the specie to obtain the index that IT requires as and when IT requires it. 

I'm happy to help further if you so wish 

Great looking viv though!!!

And that jungle dawn was a steal!

Someone LOST money 

John




blinky71 said:


> I'm hoping I'll be able to keep temps and humidity OK my pacman frogs are housed in the same room so it's warm and humid. I've been monitoring night time temps and the lowest drop was 60 degrees but I can get a ceramic heat emitter if required as I have a day night stat. I am thinking I'll have to change the red bulbs over the frog tanks to ceramic as I don't want to disturb the Cham at night. These bulbs are only supplementary for winter when it's frosty to provide a bit extra heat if needed. They have heat cable to maintain their tank temps connected to a stat. so they aren't on all the time.
> I was going with a 12uvb in the Arcadia canopy but Michaela at Muji advised against this and said they use 5uvb I ended up getting the canopy and a 6 UVB
> 
> What have you got your night time temp set at ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arrived today 












Bargain : victory:

I think I'll try and get another if I can get one for a similar price. I guess I was in the right place at the right time :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been modding a few things and have made a cup feeder and a magnetic vine fixture. This is a very powerful magnet designed to hold pumps to 10mm glass so it will be more than adequate. It's not easy with these cages especially now the PVC boards are fitted finding places to secure branches etc. I have some plastic trellis but I'd rather not use it if I can get away without.




















Thanks for following !


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking forward to updates!


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea I'm looking forward to updates wouldn't mind a set of those bug cups of you if want to make some lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

This is mine so far with mistking,jungle dawn led and arcadia t5 canopy love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> image
> This is mine so far with mistking,jungle dawn led and arcadia t5 canopy love it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow stunning setup, I want to do similar : victory:
Can I just ask if you're keeping a panther what are your night time temps and do you have to supplement using a ceramic heater ?
Did you have to make holes in the mesh to pass your probes through ? I was thinking of making an extra hole in the Mistking wedge for this purpose ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Yea I'm looking forward to updates wouldn't mind a set of those bug cups of you if want to make some lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll only need the one so should have a couple surplus


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a hole top right and feed it in throught there? And no I don't have a ceramic all lights off not supplying night heat! Unless your house is cold? Love what you have done with the drainage underneath great idea 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> I have a hole top right and feed it in throught there? And no I don't have a ceramic all lights off not supplying night heat! Unless your house is cold? Love what you have done with the drainage underneath great idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been monitoring night temps for a few weeks the coldest it's dropped down too was 60 it's usually around 65 worried this might be a few degrees cooler than desired :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Michaela at Muji has told me I don't need additional heat at night as long as the cage has dried out properly before lights out especially in the winter months, so I'm not going to provide any supplementary heating but we'll see how it goes : victory:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Ah that's ok michaela knows here stuff sound advice! Are you on Facebook?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Ah that's ok michaela knows here stuff sound advice! Are you on Facebook?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes :2thumb:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Join chameleon lovers if your not already on it some very knowledgeable people on there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been working with some pieces of grape vine today and have finished the main climbing structure. I still have a few horizontal pieces to add and a couple of vines. I've got a good sized ficus to grow up through it too, I'm pleased with the outcome so far especially as it free stands but is secured to the eggcrate base that sits in use hydro flo base so won't move around : victory:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice piece of wood! Is that black corex sheet on the two sides?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's all Exoterra sand blasted vine, it's worked out well should do the job : victory:

The boards are pvc foam boards called foamex Trent Plastics cut and supplied it. It's a light sheet material with a good smooth surface I bought black but could have gone with green


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Started to add a bit of greenery today. I wrapped Zoomed phyllo around some flexi vines. The larger one has the magnet attached so I can hang this from the roof of the enclosure. The Ficus is going at the front slightly off centre.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Do you mind if I ask how you joined the bits of branch together ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

sharpstrain said:


> Do you mind if I ask how you joined the bits of branch together ?


Drilled a small hole in one of the branches to pass a zip tie through to attach to the main branching piece and hot glue to provide a good join. : victory: 
I used one display piece, 2 medium branches and 1 large branch. I might add another piece but I've got the vines to add so I'll see what it looks like when I've done that


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 15, 2011)

cant wait to see this when its finished! 

looking to set up one for myself for a Yemen in the next couple of months.

Good luck mate. Progress looks great so far


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Drilled a small hole in one of the branches to pass a zip tie through to attach to the main branching piece and hot glue to provide a good join. : victory:
> I used one display piece, 2 medium branches and 1 large branch. I might add another piece but I've got the vines to add so I'll see what it looks like when I've done that



I've added a few more vines, the live plants will go in at the bottom and grow up through the branches. I just need something to trail down from the top at the back. I'll try and find a pothos failing that it will have to be an artificial plant of some sort 

Updated pic


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got this huge hunk of branch I might put this in at the bottom somewhere


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me know about the bug feeder cups 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've made some cage liners for the bottom of the cage for easy clean up. This is grass on a role but doesn't have any depth of pile. It's currently on sale in Lidl at £4.99 for 1mx2m roll.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Next job is to sort out where to mount the plug bar then fit the Mistking. Can't wait to get the live plants in : victory:

I have added a small branch to the base to allow for climbing on to the main tree structure. I have one more medium sized branch that I'm going to add half way up the tree arching out towards the door to utilise the space that will be above the ficus. I think I'm about finished then with the decor :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Today I mounted the plug bar, after much deliberation I decided to mount it above the enclosure at the back, this way there is no risk of water getting on the electrics. I set up the jungle dawn LEDs connected to a digital timer for 12 hour daylight cycle. I also mounted the Habistat digital dimmer stat I haven't programmed this just put it in situ but it will control the UVB and the basking bulb.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Check out just how deep the jungle dawn projects light. It's great to see it in a mesh viv, it really allows you to see the spread and projection.

Thanks for posting

John 



blinky71 said:


> Today I mounted the plug bar, after much deliberation I decided to mount it above the enclosure at the back, this way there is no risk of water getting on the electrics. I set up the jungle dawn LEDs connected to a digital timer for 12 hour daylight cycle. I also mounted the Habistat digital dimmer stat I haven't programmed this just put it in situ but it will control the UVB and the basking bulb.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Have done this john when I set it up here is a photo look at the beam of light that's the 13w jungle dawn I'm heading for the 22w next heheh







love it so do the plants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

You will certainly notice the difference, 13w is very powerful, 22w is out if this world 




Ukbasil said:


> Have done this john when I set it up here is a photo look at the beam of light that's the 13w jungle dawn I'm heading for the 22w next hehehimage love it so do the plants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Can't wait il post again when I've got it show the difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm really pleased with the Jungle Dawn, I run LEDs on both my reef tanks so I was interested to see how this light performed. First impressions are very good indeed good spread and depth : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Grabbed an hour today to start installing the Mistking I've run the tubing up the side of the enclosure, I took out the holding screws and popped on the holding clip before re-screwing and have fitted the connector to the reservoir


----------



## DaveChil (Jan 1, 2013)

Looking great - I've got one of these vivs too for my Panther but nowhere near as well thought out as yours so watching keenly to pick up more tips 

How are you using the Jungle Dawn - is it inside or outside the mesh and what sort of holder/reflector?

I've tried a 13w in an Arcadia nano hood on top of the mesh - it did make a difference but the bib was still dark compared to yours

Maybe I should go for the 22w instead but would still like to know how to mount it to get most benefit


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I put mine on the top just resting! Seems ok! I have a question what is the preferred basking bulb a spot bulb or basking bulb with the frosted glass look?? Any help appreciated john from arcadia the two basking bulbs you have which would be the preferred for a chameleon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveChil said:


> Looking great - I've got one of these vivs too for my Panther but nowhere near as well thought out as yours so watching keenly to pick up more tips
> 
> How are you using the Jungle Dawn - is it inside or outside the mesh and what sort of holder/reflector?
> 
> ...



It's mounted on the outside and is in an Arcadia ceramic compact bulb holder. It's held in place under the magnet mount that's holding one if the flexi vines to the top of the enclosure


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The jungle dawn is an. E27 screw fit lamp. It is a VERY powerful and very accurate LED plant grow system. No UVB.

It is self ballasted and self reflected. Just use an E27 lamp holder above the mesh and you will see instant results.

John






DaveChil said:


> Looking great - I've got one of these vivs too for my Panther but nowhere near as well thought out as yours so watching keenly to pick up more tips
> 
> How are you using the Jungle Dawn - is it inside or outside the mesh and what sort of holder/reflector?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This depends on the species and size of enclosure really, 

Tall enclosures are better with halogen spots where as smaller vivs are better with frosted floods.

John



Ukbasil said:


> I put mine on the top just resting! Seems ok! I have a question what is the preferred basking bulb a spot bulb or basking bulb with the frosted glass look?? Any help appreciated john from arcadia the two basking bulbs you have which would be the preferred for a chameleon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Panther chameleon and thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally tracked down a pothos for the enclosure. I thought these things were like weeds, I expected to find one easily but I've had to visit a few garden centres before finding one :gasp:

My local rep shop also got me these large plants to finish off the sides of the enclosure. Now finally finished the decor, it's cost a lot more than I thought it would but I suppose once decorated that's it most of it shouldn't need replacing for a long time :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought it was time I started to install the Mistking system :blush: I bought two screen wedges to hold the spray nozzles I thought it would add strength to the mesh and look neater.

I found an installation guide on Mistking's website on how to fit the wedge to an Exo Terra screen top but after looking at mine I decided it was not going to work fitting the wedge externally it had to be fitted internally, the wedge would then sit flush on top of the mesh. 

It was going to be difficult doing this now the cage was full of decor so I decided the best thing to do was to remove the top panel completely and then fit the wedges. It was easy enough and I'm glad I did it as I was able to align the wedes and fit them perfectly. I installed one misting nozzle and in the other a waterproof cable gland which I'll pass my Digital habistat probe through. This can be swapped out at a later date and another nozzle added if desired. 

I'm going to use one mist nozzle and the rain dome nozzle which sits externally on top of the screen. Once the wedges and nozzles were installed I refit the top screen panel ........ Job done :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Today I made a small platform for the Mistking pump to sit on and connected up the tubing. I'm just waiting on the arrival of the rain nozzle should be around two weeks I can then do a test run :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

All the decor and live plants are now in. I've taken some cuttings from the pothos as it was too big to go in as it was. 
I just have to add the hygrometer and the thermometer probes tomorrow. I also need to set times and basking temp on the habistat digital stat. Hopefully my rain nozzle will be here next week and I can get the Mistking tested. I'm going to run all eqpt for two or three weeks to iron out any issues then I'll be on the lookout for the new panther :2thumb:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks amazing love it when I upgrade to a adult cage it will be based on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Looks amazing love it when I upgrade to a adult cage it will be based on this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you :blush: 
hubby says it looks really full but I explained chams feel more comfortable if they have plenty of cover. I've started the pothos off at the bottom and hopefully it will wind it's way up the right hand side of the cage. I'm pleased with the outcome it's what I envisaged when I first started, hopefully the new inhabitant will settle quickly :flrt:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me know about the digital thermostat because I have the habistat turn dial one! Also the rain dome is great you will love it guess you ordered it from America?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Let me know about the digital thermostat because I have the habistat turn dial one! Also the rain dome is great you will love it guess you ordered it from America?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local rep shop said the digital stat is brill, I've only ever used the dial Habistats before myself so I'll post an update when I've set it up and running.
The rain dome is being purchased from The Frog Shop where I bought the Mistking from. The rain domes are around a week away subject to customs clearance this end. I was going to make my own rain chamber but decided to stick with the Mistking one as it looks to work well with little overspray, hope you've found the same ? 
What Cham are you keeping, would love to see a pic ?


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea I'm going to copy many of your ideas I only have the 18x18x30 Muji cage at the mo due to waiting on a juvenile but when I upgrade I shall be copying a few ideas especially the misting to the side via the clips makes sense lol and how is the thermostat connected to the top just sticker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Yea I'm going to copy many of your ideas I only have the 18x18x30 Muji cage at the mo due to waiting on a juvenile but when I upgrade I shall be copying a few ideas especially the misting to the side via the clips makes sense lol and how is the thermostat connected to the top just sticker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thermostat is stuck with Velcro tape. I attached it to the front of the UVB canopy for easy viewing. I set it up today, really easy and is absolutely fantastic. I did have to make the basking branch a bit higher as my bulb was not getting hot enough. There is a power meter that tells you how many % is being used to light the bulb if it's running at 99% all the time then you should consider a larger bulb or if it's running at say 20% then consider getting a lower wattage bulb to maintain temps. The timer socket is used for the UVB so no need for seperate plug in timer :2thumb: very impressed so far !

How long do you run your Mistking for and how many mistings a day ?


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I have the rain nozzle only at the moment and I'm running it for 2 mins every 2-3hours also what basking bulb are you using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was going to go with a 75w basking bulb but it wasn't hot enough to get up to 30 degrees so I replaced with 100w a bit better but the stat showed it was running at full power so I raised the height of the basking perch, tomorrow I think I'll need to revert back to the 75w now the basking perch is closer to the lamp.


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a perch 8-10 inches away from the bulb and it takes a little time for the bulb to be full heat if that makes sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine is 9" away now before I made the adjustment it was just too low at 11" and not quite centred under the lamp. I seem to have sorted this now will monitor and see how it goes :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

After monitoring the basking spot today I'm going to swap the 100w reflector spot bulb for a 75w halogen which should get hotter quicker and use less power. The 100w bulb is too yellow, hopefully the halogen will look better. I've opted for the Arcadia Halogen 75w basking bulb after talking to John. 

I've also finished the stand panels these will pop on and off to gain access to the Mistking reservoir and drain bucket. They're finished in the same colour as the wall and protected with Polyvine dead flat varnish. 










Additional basking branch


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that :2thumb:

I can't believe how long it's taken to put together but as the saying goes "Rome wasn't built in a day" I've had to save up too and spread the cost over a few weeks. It's cost far more than I thought it would at the start but I wanted to get the best equipment and enclosure I could afford.


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm exactly the same my little panther is due to me until June/July but I couldn't wait to get it all ready! You have all the best kit love the grape vine as well we're did you purchase that from! What chameleon you going for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> I'm exactly the same my little panther is due to me until June/July but I couldn't wait to get it all ready! You have all the best kit love the grape vine as well we're did you purchase that from! What chameleon you going for?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure our panthers are going to be spoilt with their new homes. :flrt: I'm not sure which locale yet but ideally I want a juvie or young adult as I want it to go straight into this enclosure. 

The grapevine is Exo Terra forest branch I bought it from Ocean Corals and Reptiles (York)


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok cool thank and yea for sure there going to be spoilt! Don't know if your interested I put an aquarium heater in my water so it's a warm mist as heard the cold can startle them! And I use a 15lt fermentation bucket it's see through so to check on levels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Ok cool thank and yea for sure there going to be spoilt! Don't know if your interested I put an aquarium heater in my water so it's a warm mist as heard the cold can startle them! And I use a 15lt fermentation bucket it's see through so to check on levels
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll do the same with mine, I have a few spare small heaters from past projects in the garage. I think I might need a larger bucket, I will look again tomorrow I've forgotten how many litres it holds :blush: What is your heater stat set at 24c ?


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea I have one that can run dry if it ever does but keep the water at 32 lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

this is looking better and better, it is always best to take your time

You can really get to iron out all of the wrinkles before the system goes "live" 

its a very well thought out system I feel

John,


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> this is looking better and better, it is always best to take your time
> 
> You can really get to iron out all of the wrinkles before the system goes "live"
> 
> ...


Thank you John, that means a lot : victory: My Arcadia 75w halogen should be with me Wednesday :2thumb:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Would you think I need a 50w for a 18x18x30??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

thats one good looking viv : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Would you think I need a 50w for a 18x18x30??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say size of the viv or enclosure not important for the basking spot it's all about the distance from lamp to basking branch


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

I suppose it makes it easier being able to see what percent your using on your habistat! What was you having problems with? That you had to by a halogen? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> I suppose it makes it easier being able to see what percent your using on your habistat! What was you having problems with? That you had to by a halogen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was using a 100w reflector spot and it's been running at full output but not getting to the desired 30degree temp.


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow how come do you have a cold house? What do you think the problem was?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Wow how come do you have a cold house? What do you think the problem was?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our house is a fairly new build (9yrs) and is very well insulated ambient temp in the room was 22degrees so the 100w reflector was unable to raise the temp at the basking spot 8 degrees. The halogen will be much better and heat up quicker. Michaela at Muji also advised me to get a medium sized lamp dome so this obviously is spreading the heat a bit too


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

As soon as the halogen arrives I'll let you know how it gets on :2thumb:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Yea that would be cool thanks I love the whole set up tho great look 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dug out a heater from my box of bits today, I'm going to use it to heat the misting water. The lead isn't long enough though so I'll have to sort out an extension so it will reach the plug bar


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks amazing love it! Did Muji make the stand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Looks amazing love it! Did Muji make the stand?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I made the stand from box aluminium, Muji supplied the base and enclosure
I had the panels cut for the stand and painted them to match the room decor and finished with polyvine to protect them


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Have you decided your local of panther yet? Some lovely ones out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Arcadia halogen bulb arrived this morning ............ Damaged !!! I'm so annoyed I really wanted to try it out :bash:


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Ahh no way that's gutting! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ukbasil said:


> Ahh no way that's gutting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know and the seller hasn't been that helpful. I've had to buy another elsewhere and wait for a refund on the original


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Il message you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ready to go "live"


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Slight cage mod today, decided to remove the side panel to alow for better circulation especially around the ficus. My humidity remains fairly high most of the time because the pac frogs are also in the same room. I now just have the black foamex on the back.
The beauty of these cages is you can soon pop a panel off to make adjustments. I've tidied up the wires too and added an extension for the heater (Mistking)

Finished enclosure pics


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mistking rain nozzle arrived today courtesy of The Frog Shop : 










Hopefully I'll have this up and running at the weekend


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Added the last two vines to the backdrop today and a live schefflera (umbrella plant) so that's it all finished : victory:



















I also connected my Mistking rain nozzle hope to get this up and running at the weekend


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

looking good :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've also found myself a chameleon he's a blue bar Ambilobe 4-5 months old from Muji Chameleons. They're keeping him for me 'till I'm happy all equipment is running properly so should be with me in a few weeks :2thumb:

Here he is and pics of the sire and grand sire the mother is from the line in the last pic 





































Photos courtesy of Chameleonworld Muji 

hope he likes his new home :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quick video of the finished enclosure 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fF4a0Qsx7XI


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Brilliant  





blinky71 said:


> Quick video of the finished enclosure
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fF4a0Qsx7XI


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Brilliant


Thanks John, video was a bit shaky but you get a better idea of how the cage looks :2thumb:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks amazing  hate it when people think they can just plonk a cham in an exo then wonder why it doesn't make it. You deserve years of fun with your new friend after this mammoth effort!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> Looks amazing  hate it when people think they can just plonk a cham in an exo then wonder why it doesn't make it. You deserve years of fun with your new friend after this mammoth effort!


Thanks, means a lot :2thumb:


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

you've done a great job creating your set up, well done :2thumb:

I'm waiting on a Mistking to arrive from Europe, the frog shop had sold out again. I've also filled my hydroflo base with clay pebbles, the kind used in hydroponics, this will allow me to flood the base each day to help keep up the humidity without risking my chameleon drowning 

I just need to work out an automated system now so that the base can drain itself before over flowing lol

I think I might invest in one of those Mistking rain nozzles too


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spaceisdeep said:


> you've done a great job creating your set up, well done :2thumb:
> 
> I'm waiting on a Mistking to arrive from Europe, the frog shop had sold out again. I've also filled my hydroflo base with clay pebbles, the kind used in hydroponics, this will allow me to flood the base each day to help keep up the humidity without risking my chameleon drowning
> 
> ...



Remove the drain from the hydro flo base and get a bulkhead and weld in a piece of pipe just shorter than the height of the base. This will keep the water in the base but will overflow down the pipe before it gets chance to flood over the sides of the Muji base.......... Simples !
:2thumb:


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Remove the drain from the hydro flo base and get a bulkhead and weld in a piece of pipe just shorter than the height of the base. This will keep the water in the base but will overflow down the pipe before it gets chance to flood over the sides of the Muji base.......... Simples !
> :2thumb:


yeah i had considered that method and its great to prevent any over flow, but I'd like to be able to drain all of the water out each day so as to give a humidity drop at night, and so I don't get a build up of stagnant water


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spaceisdeep said:


> yeah i had considered that method and its great to prevent any over flow, but I'd like to be able to drain all of the water out each day so as to give a humidity drop at night, and so I don't get a build up of stagnant water


The other way to do it would be to fit a ball valve underneath so you can open tap each day to drain :2thumb:


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> The other way to do it would be to fit a ball valve underneath so you can open tap each day to drain :2thumb:


yeah I think that's the way forward, I'll just have to play with the mistking to make sure I don't let too much water in over the course of the day, shouldn't be too much of a problem


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spaceisdeep said:


> yeah I think that's the way forward, I'll just have to play with the mistking to make sure I don't let too much water in over the course of the day, shouldn't be too much of a problem


You'll be surprised how little water it will use


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> You'll be surprised how little water it will use



how often and for how long are you going to be running yours ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spaceisdeep said:


> how often and for how long are you going to be running yours ?


3 times per day 10.30am. 1.30pm and 4.30pm trying 1 min but might up this to 2 mins last mist at 4.30pm so the cage has plenty of time to dry out before lights out at 8pm


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> 3 times per day 10.30am. 1.30pm and 4.30pm trying 1 min but might up this to 2 mins last mist at 4.30pm so the cage has plenty of time to dry out before lights out at 8pm



cool thanks, I'd planned on running mine for 5 minutes , four times a day, thats about the same as he currently gets with hand sprayer

my MistKing arrived yesterday, plumbed it all in only to find the exit flow valve leaked all over the carpet, it wont make a seal so not very happy now, I've contacted them and await their reply. Typically I ordered from MistKing EU just to add to the complication of getting an exchange, they also missed a few parts from my order too so not happy about that either


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spaceisdeep said:


> cool thanks, I'd planned on running mine for 5 minutes , four times a day, thats about the same as he currently gets with hand sprayer
> 
> my MistKing arrived yesterday, plumbed it all in only to find the exit flow valve leaked all over the carpet, it wont make a seal so not very happy now, I've contacted them and await their reply. Typically I ordered from MistKing EU just to add to the complication of getting an exchange, they also missed a few parts from my order too so not happy about that either


Sorry you've had issues with your Mistking hope you get a reply soon and the missing parts replaced 
Mine is all plumbed in and I've checked the connection to the reservoir to make sure all was water tight so it will be up and running next week


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

just got my mistking up and running and love it :2thumb:


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Sorry you've had issues with your Mistking hope you get a reply soon and the missing parts replaced


yeah its just a dodgy valve, had an email from them and they are in the process of sorting it out.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Glad it's getting sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

I'm so excited reading this! I read through ALL of your pacman frog setup..twice  
The effort you put into your cages really does make me happy and i cant doubt the animal does too! Super sensible that your testing your equipment first too as most people would probably impulse buy the animal!
What a lucky little fella you have : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going to be running my Mistking 3 times a day for 1 minute so decided to hook up a Big Dripper so there is a constant supply of drinking water.
I set it up and had the outlet tube laid on top of the screen but discovered the surface tension of the drip wasn't being broken and so it was causing the water to pool on top of the enclosure. I didn't want to make a hole in the screen to pass the tube through so to combat this I made a tube holder to hold the tube to the Mistking rain dome, now the drip has to fall on to the screen, the surface tension is broken and so the water goes through the screen on to some vine leaves below.


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> I'm going to be running my Mistking 3 times a day for 1 minute so decided to hook up a Big Dripper so there is a constant supply of drinking water.
> I set it up and had the outlet tube laid on top of the screen but discovered the surface tension of the drip wasn't being broken and so it was causing the water to pool on top of the enclosure. I didn't want to make a hole in the screen to pass the tube through so to combat this I made a tube holder to hold the tube to the Mistking rain dome, now the drip has to fall on to the screen, the surface tension is broken and so the water goes through the screen on to some vine leaves below.


I put two bamboo canes across the top of my enclosure and stand the big dripper on that and just adjust the valve to a drip, it goes through the mesh no problem, I also sit my basking light on the same canes so it raises it off the mesh

I'm hoping to lose the big dripper though once my Mistking is up and running, I'd rather run the mistking more often than having to keep filling up the big dripper lol


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My basking light is suspended from the ceiling so doesn't actually sit on the mesh, it just hovers above it


----------



## Spaceisdeep (Mar 19, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> My basking light is suspended from the ceiling so doesn't actually sit on the mesh, it just hovers above it



yeah I saw, I'd do exactly the same if we didn't have such high ceilings lol


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Leah Jade said:


> I'm so excited reading this! I read through ALL of your pacman frog setup..twice
> The effort you put into your cages really does make me happy and i cant doubt the animal does too! Super sensible that your testing your equipment first too as most people would probably impulse buy the animal!
> What a lucky little fella you have : victory:


Thanks for following and reading :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Finally got the Mistking running today, very impressive and virtually silent probably down to the fact I mounted the pump and tubing. I had to tweek the position of a couple of vines just so the mist stayed inside the enclosure and not on the screen. The rain nozzle works perfectly and hopefully the chameleon will drink when it's running


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

It was great seeing my screen enclosure build in the June issue of Practical Reptile Keeping


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Congratulations Blinky. When is the lucky cham arriving?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Congratulations Blinky. When is the lucky cham arriving?


Next month he's travelling up from Oxford (Chameleonworld Muji) with Cold Bloodied Movements


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

wow you have been busy lisa!:2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

zdoughty said:


> wow you have been busy lisa!:2thumb:


Thanks Zak, the poor reef tank is taking a back seat these days :gasp:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My boy, not long now till he arrives home


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

blinky71 said:


> Thanks Zak, the poor reef tank is taking a back seat these days :gasp:


 im sure it isn't :gasp:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

zdoughty said:


> im sure it isn't :gasp:


Oh yes it is :gasp:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've been busy making my own version of the cantina drinking fountain




























Equipped with carbon filter and mag mount


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

https://youtu.be/oC2t1uW7Czg



Video of the drinking fountain


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> I've made some cage liners for the bottom of the cage for easy clean up. This is grass on a role but doesn't have any depth of pile. It's currently on sale in Lidl at £4.99 for 1mx2m roll.
> 
> image


Hi I was just wondering if u could use this in a bearded dragons viv?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

dinosaur lou said:


> Hi I was just wondering if u could use this in a bearded dragons viv?


Yes you could


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> Yes you could


Ah okay wicked 
Thanks


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

You have an awesome set up blinky71, where did you get the chameleon bug cups from ? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> You have an awesome set up blinky71, where did you get the chameleon bug cups from ? if you don't mind me asking.


I make them myself and have supplied a few to chameleon lovers Facebook members


----------



## Ukbasil (Mar 16, 2014)

Top products from a top person 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is my cricket dusting cup

You place your crickets in the pot with calcium or supplements you're dusting pop on the lid give it a shake. Once dusted the calcium falls through the mesh at the bottom of the cup ready for next time


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mistking in operation 

http://youtu.be/-rTC8QM-h7A


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Phase 2 now under construction


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> Phase 2 now under construction
> 
> image
> 
> image


What's phase 2?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

dinosaur lou said:


> What's phase 2?


Enclosure no.2 in a series of 4


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Enclosure no.2 in a series of 4


What are you going to use to stop them seeing each other Blinky?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> What are you going to use to stop them seeing each other Blinky?


I'm going to be using exo terra silk plants to screen off the side. The back will have a black back board. I could go with a board on the side but I prefer to keep as much airflow as possible.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I now have two Mistking pumps one controls all the mist nozzles and the other is for controlling all the rain nozzles. I'm now able to have the rain simulation running for longer giving the chameleon more drinking opportunities. I shall eventually be connecting in a chain to the other enclosures. Phase 3 and 4 will be next years project


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good sized pothos for enclosure 2


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

Looking brill so far!


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

Hi blinky I noticed you have a live umbrella (Schefflera) plant, I just got one for my viv that Im on setting up, but Ive just read on a gardening site that they are poisonous to animals if eaten. Not sure whether or not to put one in now. 

Here's the link to the site Growing Schefflera: Tips For Schefflera Plant Care


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I removed mine because it didn't have enough room where it was and was getting crushed against the mesh. 
It is on the safe plants list for chameleons though


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

All ready for some outdoor fun


----------



## JasonK1989 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi I have been keeping an eye on your progress and am very impressed with what you have done. I know you said you made the aluminium stands your self did you buy all the materials from a local hardware shop or did you have to go further afield?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

JasonK1989 said:


> Hi I have been keeping an eye on your progress and am very impressed with what you have done. I know you said you made the aluminium stands your self did you buy all the materials from a local hardware shop or did you have to go further afield?


All the materials for the stand were purchased online apart from the magnet catches for the panels which were purchased at the local hardware shop


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Whoop whoop ...... My boy arrives tomorrow courtesy of Kev from Cold Blooded Movements 
Can't wait to see him and to see how he's changed. He's now 6 months old :flrt:
(Chameleon not Kev) :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern's home


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

Would love to see a pic of him out of the box blinky


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> Would love to see a pic of him out of the box blinky


As soon as he is out in the open I'll take some better photos that show his amazing colours off


----------



## Chrisxr2 (May 26, 2015)

They are such awesome looking creatures, so graceful when they move as well. Congrats on your new housemate.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking great!


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

Hi blinky, how are you putting your pothos(devils ivy) plant in the viv? are you hanging it?


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Love this thread. The thought, time and effort that has went into everything is brilliant. I know waiting so long can be hard but you can now sit back, relax and watch your creation. Well until you bang on to the next one. Your threads( this and the Horned Frog(?) one ) is everything that is good about the hobby. More people need to take the time you have. It's not about getting a vivarium setting it up and popping a lizard in. Half the fun is researching every little detail and then building a vivarium that suits it's inhabitants needs. And then making sure everything is as it should be, and if not adjusting it.



Gavin.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> Love this thread. The thought, time and effort that has went into everything is brilliant. I know waiting so long can be hard but you can now sit back, relax and watch your creation. Well until you bang on to the next one. Your threads( this and the Horned Frog(?) one ) is everything that is good about the hobby. More people need to take the time you have. It's not about getting a vivarium setting it up and popping a lizard in. Half the fun is researching every little detail and then building a vivarium that suits it's inhabitants needs. And then making sure everything is as it should be, and if not adjusting it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Thanks Gavin, kind of you to comment. Thanks for following too ! :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> Hi blinky, how are you putting your pothos(devils ivy) plant in the viv? are you hanging it?


The large pothos is staying in the pot and will go on the base as it's quite tall. I'll just leave it to ramble. I also have some smaller ones which could be hung in my IKEA hanging pots


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

He's looking great blinky :2thumb: Ive another plant question if you don't mind, what soil do you use ? Organic ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> He's looking great blinky :2thumb: Ive another plant question if you don't mind, what soil do you use ? Organic ?




I replaced the compost that came with the plant with zoomed Eco earth and made sure it was well rinsed before using


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

My wife is gonna kill you after monday!!!!!!! I found your thread so inspiring, I've bought a Muji ProFlo (yes I know it's not the hydroflo, wasn't one available for sale) complete with UVB setup, Vapour lamp, plants etc, all I need is a Panther Cham to go in there... She's gonna hit the roof!!!!! But she'll calm down once she plays with him, she did with the beardie we got last week!!!!!!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

oldmandon said:


> My wife is gonna kill you after monday!!!!!!! I found your thread so inspiring, I've bought a Muji ProFlo (yes I know it's not the hydroflo, wasn't one available for sale) complete with UVB setup, Vapour lamp, plants etc, all I need is a Panther Cham to go in there... She's gonna hit the roof!!!!! But she'll calm down once she plays with him, she did with the beardie we got last week!!!!!!


Muji cages are the best there is out there :2thumb:
They're building another two for me then the last one in this run will be early next year


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> I replaced the compost that came with the plant with zoomed Eco earth and made sure it was well rinsed before using


Plant leaves well rinsed, sorry that wasn't very clear:blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Roaming Through the under growth


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> Plant leaves well rinsed, sorry that wasn't very clear:blush:


I knew what you meant


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Managed to get Big Vern on to my finger today what a grip he has. I really hoped he'd climb on to my hand but sadly after a couple of minutes he decided not to but at least it's a start 

Showing some lovely colours today


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Leah Jade (May 4, 2015)

I'd really like a chameleon!
They are beautiful!
Vern, especially, is a handsome chap!


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

He looks stunning Lisa :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

zdoughty said:


> He looks stunning Lisa :2thumb:


Thanks Zack :2thumb:


----------



## zdoughty (Sep 23, 2011)

blinky71 said:


> Thanks Zack :2thumb:


Inspiring setup as standard. I'm afraid Laura has seen the Panther in Paul's


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Enclosure 2 and 3 being built this week so hopefully will be with me in the next couple of weeks.
Enclosure 2 the second in the run of 4 will have solid sides and back with screen top and front.
Enclosure 3 is all screen with solid back 
The 4th in the run will be a copy of enclosure 2 but will be next years project

Enclosure 2 stand and panels are complete I just need to build the stand for enclosure 3/4 but the panels are finished for these stands


----------



## MrGeckotastic (Jul 3, 2015)

*Nice build*

Cool Nice Build


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vern


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

how old? And what genus is he. Very handsome chap though


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

oldmandon said:


> how old? And what genus is he. Very handsome chap though


He's 6 months old blue bar Ambilobe bred by Julian @ Muji Chameleons


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Out and about


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice to see he had the confidence to go to your hand!


----------



## DanKyle (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi, 

I am purchasing the exact same cage for my panther chameleon. Could you tell me please, is your Arcadia unit the 39W one? As I'm not sure which one I would need. 

Excellent setup by the way! This has really inspired me.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

DanKyle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am purchasing the exact same cage for my panther chameleon. Could you tell me please, is your Arcadia unit the 39W one? As I'm not sure which one I would need.
> 
> Excellent setup by the way! This has really inspired me.


60cm 24w


----------



## DanKyle (Jul 12, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> 60cm 24w


Thanks : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern took 4 hours to shed today and this is the result :flrt:


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

What tooth paste does he use? His teeth are brilliant white!!!!! Very nice, jealous I am.......


----------



## Jamcoop072 (Jul 9, 2015)

Just curious as to if you have any of those feeder cups spare I could possibly buy from you? Or how you made them?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jamcoop072 said:


> Just curious as to if you have any of those feeder cups spare I could possibly buy from you? Or how you made them?


I'm currently looking for a new cup to make more of these from. Unfortunately the ones I was using are no longer available


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Enclosure 2 built, this is a solid sided viv the next one is all mesh again with solid back followed by another solid sided viv this will complete a run of four


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Starting to come together


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning chameleon fans


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Temporary end panel fitted to enclosure no.3 as it could be a few weeks before I get the stand finished for no. 4


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Are all four enclosures for housing the same species? 



Gavin.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

gavgav04 said:


> Are all four enclosures for housing the same species?
> 
> 
> 
> Gavin.


Yes these are for My panther chameleons :2thumb:
I have another Ambilobe coming next month then hopefully next year I'll add a Nosy Be and a Nosy Mitsio


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

Is Vern taking the temp in his viv then?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Yes these are for My panther chameleons :2thumb:
> I have another Ambilobe coming next month then hopefully next year I'll add a Nosy Be and a Nosy Mitsio


Change of plan has meant I've been able to obtain a 6 month old Nosy Mitsio can't believe my luck. :2thumb:
He will be arriving next month


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Meet Sheldon (Cooper)


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

Holding on for dear life by the looks of that!!!!!!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Viv 2 decorated almost ready to go live :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

god there sum good looking viv :2thumb::no1:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

bigd_1 said:


> god there sum good looking viv :2thumb::no1:


Thanks for dropping in : victory:


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

You NEED to come and do my setup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon out in the breeders garden today catching some rays


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Enclosure 2 dimmer stat and UVB timer is the Microclimate Evo I've made an acrylic bracket to hold the electrics box as I didn't really want it hanging down the back of the Viv


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vern looking for escapee locusts


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Out and about


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon's Viv is now up and running, Mistking has been plumbed in and is running, Microclimate Evo has also been programmed.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon


----------



## oldmandon (Feb 23, 2015)

Both looking stunning.

I picked my Panther up yesterday, still small but settling in. Current in a 45cm cube exo terra as it gets lost in the Muji. Goes in for an hour a day on recommendation of guy from Muji!! Oh wife has named him Ikopa?!!! It's a river in Madagascar?!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've made a silkworm keeper from two containers one has a mesh bottom that sits inside another container the idea is to allow the frass to fall through to the bottom container. This can be removed and emptied without disturbing the silkworms in the container above


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Silkworms are in and have already eaten their chow 










I'm keeping these in the Spider room as it runs at 26c


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon


----------



## todd1983 (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow!!!!

I came across this as researching info on panthers, as I want one. Now you've filled my head with all sorts of ideas. Credit where credit is due, you have literally left no stone unturned. 

Well done, absolutely beautiful enclosures and chameleons ***128077;


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

todd1983 said:


> Wow!!!!
> 
> I came across this as researching info on panthers, as I want one. Now you've filled my head with all sorts of ideas. Credit where credit is due, you have literally left no stone unturned.
> 
> Well done, absolutely beautiful enclosures and chameleons ***128077;


Thanks for reading, good to know I'm not just nattering away and no one listening :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldons enclosure


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've managed to keep my silkworms going they're eating the chow and have doubled in size, just a shame Big Vern's not interested in them


----------



## JamesBryan (Jan 7, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> Sheldons enclosure
> 
> image


Can I ask what digital controller that is?

Brilliant setup you have.


----------



## Cookster1 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a Microclimate Evo :2thumb:


----------



## JamesBryan (Jan 7, 2015)

Cookster1 said:


> It's a Microclimate Evo :2thumb:


Looks a decent bit of kit.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon, soon to be leaving the breeder and arriving home


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

Hi Blinky Ive noticed your using a Habistat in one viv and a Micro Climate Evo in the other, Im about to buy one but not sure which one to go for. Which one out of the two would you recommend ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> Hi Blinky Ive noticed your using a Habistat in one viv and a Micro Climate Evo in the other, Im about to buy one but not sure which one to go for. Which one out of the two would you recommend ?


The microclimate Evo for two reasons better and bigger display and the fact that when the electricity goes off the Evo keeps all the settings and time the Habistat keeps the settings but the time is lost and reverts back to 00.00 setting off the alarm. The only down side to the Evo is the short cables although it wasn't an issue in my case


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

Thanks or that Blinky, do you know what length the cables and sensor probe are on the Evo by any chance?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

judge360 said:


> Thanks or that Blinky, do you know what length the cables and sensor probe are on the Evo by any chance?


I'm not sure now but I'd say Around 6'


----------



## ZDragulaZ (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi, which bulb holder are you using for the Arcadia Dawn LED?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

hi

our product code ADCH is perfect but is can be used in any high quality E27 lamp holder

hope this helps

here is more info https://vimeo.com/132936420

john



ZDragulaZ said:


> Hi, which bulb holder are you using for the Arcadia Dawn LED?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I bought another Jungle Dawn yesterday and the Arcadia holder at the IHS show but once again was disappointed there was no stock of the Arcadia pro canopy T5 60cm 24w 6% UVB there seems to be some supply issues with these. I rang Swell this morning and they're still on back order and have no idea when they'll be back in stock, can you shed any light on this John please ?


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> I'm not sure now but I'd say Around 6'


Thanks again Blinky, the EVO it is :2thumb:


----------



## Sandra Carlin (Dec 17, 2014)

*Vivarium builders*

Hi people!

Just seen in this website spare parts for vivarium for sale, in case someone is interested  :2thumb:

Vivexotic spares

Cheers!!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern has just finished shedding and his colours are really popping 










Sheldon arrives on Thursday and work has finally begun on Viv 3 and hopefully Viv 4 will be purchased before Christmas


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

A mellow yellow mood


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Video of Sheldon out of his Viv 

http://youtu.be/k0M8_NQHsTc


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon


----------



## The Learned Lizard (Oct 7, 2015)

Jungle Dawns are excellent and really promote the growth of plant life.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Work has started on enclosure 3 and the stand and panels are finished for enclosure 4 
Unfortunately once again I'm struggling to find someone with stock of the Arcadia Pro canopies :whistling2:

Progress to date


----------



## JamesBryan (Jan 7, 2015)

Where are you getting your plants from Blinky and what types are you using?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

JamesBryan said:


> Where are you getting your plants from Blinky and what types are you using?


Homebase and I've found without doubt the best plant is pothos (Devils ivy)


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mistking Rain Dome in action

http://youtu.be/yjSj19NDTMg


----------



## JamesBryan (Jan 7, 2015)

blinky71 said:


> Homebase and I've found without doubt the best plant is pothos (Devils ivy)


They're not all Pothos though are they?

Some artificial ones too?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

JamesBryan said:


> They're not all Pothos though are they?
> 
> Some artificial ones too?


Artificial vines are Exo terra


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon started to shed today and I started work on their free range climbing fame


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vern out roaming


----------



## Big Rob (Aug 24, 2015)

Vern is such a handsome fella. 

Do you give him any sort of food treat to encourage him to climb around or are Chameleons naturally inquisitive ?

By the way Blinky,this thread has got me falling in love with Panther Chameleons. Would you say they are pretty easy to keep as my only experience of reptile keeping so far is a 4ft cornsnake. I have been keeping Tropical and marine fish for a good few years also.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vern out on the new free range


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quick video here 


http://youtu.be/ow3QfPzUcd8


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Viv 3 almost ready new stat arriving Tuesday then I've just got the UVB canopy to find


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Rob said:


> Vern is such a handsome fella.
> 
> Do you give him any sort of food treat to encourage him to climb around or are Chameleons naturally inquisitive ?
> 
> By the way Blinky,this thread has got me falling in love with Panther Chameleons. Would you say they are pretty easy to keep as my only experience of reptile keeping so far is a 4ft cornsnake. I have been keeping Tropical and marine fish for a good few years also.


Both Vern and Sheldon are happy to come out and the exercise is good for their overall wellbeing. I'd say panthers and Yemen are the easiest to start with but even then you'd be wise to research as much as possible about their requirements. As long as you get the temps both ambient and basking right along with the humidity then you'll be fine. : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

They really are mighty impressive Blinky.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> They really are mighty impressive Blinky.


Thank you, they've been a labour of love :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon post shed, love this boy and he even hand fed for the first time today : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Big Vern now 10 months old


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

After talks with Julian at Muji about building no.4 Viv I asked about changing the panel under the door on viv3 to make them look all the same with full screen fronts. He very kindly sent me the supplies to do the job so I set about removing the full front of the Viv and temporarily covering it with plastic mesh to keep Sheldon in while I did the modification.










Once the old panel had been removed I spent the morning cleaning off the old silicone and getting it back to bare aluminium. I replaced the bottom aluminium bar as the old one had screw holes left behind from where the solid panel was fixed, this proved difficult to remove and I somehow managed to twist it slightly and snap a connector ........ The air was blue !!!! On the phone to Julian again and he popped another in the post which came special delivery. 
I could now proceed with replacing the panel with screen


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Pictures


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

All finished and front panel replaced back on Viv


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is going to be my new addition for Viv 3 he will be arriving Feb/March time 
A true blue Nosy Be 

He's 2 1/2 months old at the moment 











The sire


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Nosy Be :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've made an acrylic worm dish holder it's magnet mountable. I'm going to make one for each Viv :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Build to date


----------



## judge360 (May 19, 2015)

They are looking awesome blinky, what are you planning on putting in the last one ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well things have changed since I last posted and that gorgeous nosy be I was hoping to get has had a really bad shed and has been left with permanent damage and marks to his tail. I had hoped another couple of sheds would have seen the damage repair but the breeder says it look permanent. 
I'm now hoping to get a Nosy Faly for Viv 3 and return to my friend for a Nosy Be once he has another clutch hatch later this year


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

A few updated pics of Big Vern


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Sheldon


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Still work in progress but new black polypropylene panels fitted to the stand today


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hugely impressive Blinky. They look absolutely incredible.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Hugely impressive Blinky. They look absolutely incredible.


Thanks that means a lot :2thumb:


----------



## todd1983 (Jan 29, 2015)

I get excited about your updates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've got a baby nosy Faly arriving on the 10th June :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------

